
Climate scientists push back against catastrophic scenarios - nikbackm
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/07/climate-scientists-push-back-against-catastrophic-scenarios/
======
ZeroGravitas
This headline seems misleading.

There's plenty of scenarios that fall short of "Earth uninhabitable by the end
of the current century" that still deserve the adjective "catastrophic".

I would go as far as saying that even the absolutely best case (and totally
unrealistic) scenario, where all countries immediately focus all their
attention on fighting climate change is still going to be catastrophic for
many people.

